# Vivarium and cabinet



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Man, and am I loving it! It's a nice white cabinet with wanes coating inlays, and a maple surface. It also has a maple "hood" for the lighting and custom tank top. The 40gal breeder has a bunch of drift wood and a small live creping vine, for ease of lean up. I'll get some pictures up soon


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Sounds awesome!
I can't wait for pics.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sounds sweet
now get some pics


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Pictures are here...I have been so buisy it took almost 8 months for me to finally get it done.....now what to fill it with........


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

oh yeah one more


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow that's an awesome set up.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks man


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

One cool setup you got there.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Set up is looking sweet man


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

nobody likes the shirt







Thanks again I am just so damn happy I am finnaly done so I can enjoy it.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

wuts goin in it?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

HEHE I dunno yet. I was thinking corn(s) but Iam open to ideas. mabe geckos? What do you guys think?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I have that shirt too, and i like it.









Nice looking setup you have there.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i like the cabinet that its on and a 40 g breeder is a great sized tank, but honestly the set-up looks a little too fabricated or artificial for my liking.

i've hard blue tongue skinks and bearded dragons can live in a 40 breeder but i also heard a bearded dragon should at least have a 55g long and a blue tongue skink a 75g.

that setup would look nice for snakes since its more simplisitc. maybe a ball pythton or a pair of corns or even a group of garters and their active during the day.

or get a pair of rankins (lawsons) dragons. they are bascially dwarf bearded dragons


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

syd said:


> i like the cabinet that its on and a 40 g breeder is a great sized tank, but honestly the set-up looks a little too fabricated or artificial for my liking.


 I was thinking it looked a little steril myself but I am still unshure of the volume of waste the animal(s) will produce, I don't want so much in there that it is a chore to maintain. What would you suggest I do to make it more asteticly pleaseing wile still maintaining easy of cleaning.

The vine in the pic is now a good 10" longer and I fully expect it to cover most of the wood in the tank by May/June. If it slows down I'll add anouther.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Timor monitors would work for a while, but they would outgrow it eventually. They'd probably trash your careful landscaping and rip up your plants too.

Tokay geckos would work, if you don't mind their foul tempers.

-PK


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i would definitely get a more natural looking water bowl. maybe a rock -looking type dish. i would change the substrate to sand if you are going desert or coconut husk w/e its calld if tropical( its like in a block and you soak it in water and it expands its like regular dirt but sterile and healthy).

if you are going tropical add alot more plants like philodendren or pothos they are easy vines to grow.

i duno b/c im not sure what type of animal you are doing specifically


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2004)

very nice setup!

I think that would be a bit too involved and complex for corns, some crested geckos would go nicley in there. Perhaps a 1.2 trio.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Simply amazing


----------

